# Spring



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Does anybody else feel the worst during spring. I right now feel like dying would be better than the pain I am going through. Each day I think it will be better and each day I feel like I got run over by a truck. I thought I had this under control, so now I am wondering if it is the weather or maybe my body adjusted to the meds. I dont think I can find a spot on my body that does not ache.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Pasttime!Sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly right now. Very frustrating! I actually felt pretty good this Spring. For me, Summer is the worst. That's when I feel the most terrible. I hope you can find some relief soon.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Pasttime, I can empathize with you. I thought last summer was bad for me, but so far spring has been a close second.Spring and fall are bad times for me too. You're not alone.Feel better soon.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Can our fibro change and cause us problems at different times of the year. For instance the summer of 2002 I was a mess, summer 2003 things were not too bad, so now I am teetering on what 2004 might bring. The 2003 I had started new meds and I believe that was what helped. The meds are no longer new to my body and I feel they are not helping like they did. I dont really want to increase them and nor do I want to start taking lots of pain pills. I am hoping the damp has caused most of this and things will improve.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Pasttime, based on my own personal experience I've had problems different times of the year. Up until last summer, the summers were always my good times. My fm seemed to be better and I was able to do more. Then last summer I was laid up from June until September. I think it depends on what is going on in your life at the time too. If I'm under a lot of stress and not taking care of myself and pacing myself I'll crash eventually. It might happen after everything is over, but I do crash and then it takes awhile for me to recover. I hate to use the "stress" excuse, but for me it does happen now and then.As for the damp weather, I find that it does bother me. What I've noticed since moving to this area is the humidity during the summer really bothers my fm.


----------

